# Escape 21 TT



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Saw one in Lake City Colo. 2 days ago and was way impressed.All the toughness of a Casita but 21ft. with tandem axle.An older couple(about my age)from Oklahoma were at a gas station in Walsenburg with a beautiful Airstream.I was telling the lady how nice her trailer was when I noticed the coupler wasn't latched.They had just left Creed early that morning.Thank goodness for tongue weight.It wasn't just kinda not latched all the way,but standing straight up and down,wide open.


----------

